# Cannot connect to secured network using wpa_supplicant

## roquex

i got association request to the driver failed, and then authentication timed out while running wpa_supplicant

the supplicant is able to scan networks and display them correctly(there are some networks detected), tries to connect to a network i chose in /etc/conf.d/net. Its seems there is a problem with secured networks, dont know if only wpa2(tried with wpa2)

i found here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-828985.html that i have to load lib80211, but i cant.

there is no such module in /lib/modules/

how can i load this module/get wpa_supplicant work?

result of cat /usr/src/linux/.config|grep LIB80211 looks like this(again, i cant give full output at the moment):

LIB80211_CONFIG=y

and also some lib80211 debug enabled.

i have broadcom 4312 card

(i managed to connect to an unsecured network using iwconfig)

the info i gave here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-831367.html is outdated now.

----------

## cach0rr0

if that's all your config returns for lib80211, you are missing all of the encryption stuff in your kernel

for example

```

$ zgrep LIB80211_CRYPT /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

```

go back into menuconfig, hit the forward slash ( / ) and search for LIB80211_CRYPT

this should tell you where to go to enable those options. 

i think you will need LIBIPW or HOSTAP

----------

## roquex

Thank you very much, this was the problem, which is now solved. My wireless card finally works, and i connected to wpa2 secured network.

----------

## cach0rr0

sweet. glad to hear it. 'tis a common one with broadcom cards, whether you use b43 or broadcom-sta. 

when you have a tick, please mark the thread as [SOLVED] by editing the subject on the original post

makes it easier for people casually scanning forums  :Smile: 

----------

